# 33 Stowa Flieger ETA 2801 out of a pre-series will go on sale on 17 October 2011



## StufflerMike

Stowa Hommage 2011,stainless steel case, 40 mm, 33 pieces, individually engraved, Eta 2801,display back. Comes with a second leather strap and a Stowa pocket knife.















They will be availabale on 17.10.2011, exactly from 03.00 pm (local time, Engelsbrand) on and sale will last for a very short time (well, that's my guess). Where: Online Shop. Price is 690 Euro. The watch was made in "co-operation" with "Uhren-Magazin" a german watch magazine.

First come first serve.


----------



## flyingpicasso

A short time indeed!


----------



## Renisin

Damn it Mike,

I was trying to keep this little secret for my self!! You forgot to mention that it will be the Flieger B-Dial offered!

Ren


----------



## StufflerMike

Renisin said:


> Damn it Mike,
> 
> I was trying to keep this little secret for my self!! You forgot to mention that it will be the Flieger B-Dial offered!
> 
> Ren


Hi Ren, you are right of course. Pic now shows up. A "h" was missing from, "http"


----------



## senna89wc12

!!!

The 2801 LE was sold out in 51 minutes and there were 100 pieces for that series. This one with a decorated ETA 2801 movement with only 33 pieces will be sold out in a jiffy.


----------



## Renisin

Don't get nervous my fine feathered friends, this watch will be offered in November as standard issue minus the personalized serial number! It will have the same decorated movement.

Ren


----------



## senna89wc12

Renisin said:


> Don't get nervous my fine feathered friends, this watch will be offered in November as standard issue minus the personalized serial number! It will have the same decorated movement.
> 
> Ren


Good to know Ren! The decorated 2801 is very nice looking compared to the one used in previously released 2801 Flieger.


----------



## Renisin

Dear Senna,

You are right, but then it did not have the display back! Since the new watch will have the option of either a sapphire or solid case back,you will get the nicer 2801 movement!
There are others that offer the 2801,but as always Stowa offers something more. I wish other brands offered the quality and price that Stowa does,then my collection wouldn't look so much like a Stowa collection!

Ren


----------



## senna89wc12

Renisin said:


> Dear Senna,
> 
> You are right, but then it did not have the display back! Since the new watch will have the option of either a sapphire or solid case back,you will get the nicer 2801 movement!
> There are others that offer the 2801,but as always Stowa offers something more. I wish other brands offered the quality and price that Stowa does,then my collection wouldn't look so much like a Stowa collection!
> 
> Ren


I am glad that Stowa chose a solid case back for the undecorated 2801 movement. For the decorated version however, I would definitely choose the sapphire case back to display that beautiful movement.


----------



## coelacanth

DANG!! I made the cut and getting the B Dial with COSC movement coming in end of Nov. Now this. I don't know what to do. Love to have another 2801 Flieger to join the 2011 2801 SE, but COSC is also gone from the line up now. What to do what to do. Arrgh..


----------



## The Professor

Renisin said:


> Damn it Mike,
> 
> I was trying to keep this little secret for my self!! You forgot to mention that it will be the Flieger B-Dial offered!
> 
> Ren


is it ONLY B-Dial Ren?

rules it out for me, never liked the B-Dials too busy, specially on a smaller Flieger, oh well, back to saving for the Flyer Chrono.


----------



## canard

Ren,

If you don't mind my asking, where are you getting this information? I just looked at the Stowa site and didn't see anything about the Flieger being available with the 2801 movement.

This is, needless to say, really exciting.


----------



## mayastig

crap i thought this was only MY secret..hahahaha.

now that the pics are out, what a beauty that movement is.


----------



## Lencoth

canard said:


> Ren,
> 
> If you don't mind my asking, where are you getting this information? I just looked at the Stowa site and didn't see anything about the Flieger being available with the 2801 movement.
> 
> This is, needless to say, really exciting.


Don't know where Mike got the info from. But it was actually already in a page wide ad in the September issue of Uhren Magazin, that was published near the end of August. So the secret was out there already ;-).

also: http://www.watchtime.net/nachrichten/stowa-limitierte-vorserie/


----------



## Renisin

I have know for sometime,but was hoping to keep it quiet for a little longer, and no I cann't reveal my sources!

Ren


----------



## canard

Thanks for the link, Lencoth. That is what I get for not reading Uhren.

I’m still curious about the 2801 being offered as a standard issue. Does this mean that it could be ordered in either A- or B-dial, and will Stowa be making an announcement about this in the near future?

It would be great to get some kind of confirmation before Monday. I marginally prefer the A-dial, but my lust for a hand-winding Flieger knows no bounds.


----------



## Renisin

Dear Canard,

Stowa will be offering the 2801 in both A and B dials! Mondays limited edition will only be in the B-dial.

Ren


----------



## cadomniel

That watch looks amazing!! I always wanted a handwind in the Flieger but also with the see thru back..

I just sold my Baumuster B and miss it already...


----------



## senna89wc12

Wonder how the solid case back is going to look like for the regular released version. There were two versions of the case back:
















Personally I would choose a display back just for that decorated 2801 movement. People who want the most authentic B-Uhr will probably opt for the solid case back. I prefer the first one as it looks like a proper Flieger.


----------



## Renisin

Dear Cadomniel,

You are exactly right, these 2801 handwind Fliegers will sell like hot cakes! If you read on other forum sites and even on this site, it's was always the same, if only Stowa made a handwind Flieger, well now they do and people will be scambling to get one! It offers a beautifully decorated movement,sapphire display back and high quality finish we have come to expect from Stowa! Yea I'm getting one! Sounds like you are too!

Ren


----------



## Tomaski33

This is an unexpected good news!
ETA 2801 HW Flieger type "B" for sale on 17 Oct. 
But I like to know if this sale is based on first come first serve. How do we place an order? By online website or direct email.
Someone can shed a light on this?


----------



## StufflerMike

I never has been a secret but - with only 33 watches - it was focussed on German customers and readers of the Uhren-Magazin.


----------



## StufflerMike

Tomaski33 said:


> This is an unexpected good news!
> ETA 2801 HW Flieger type "B" for sale on 17 Oct.
> But I like to know if this sale is based on first come first serve. How do we place an order? By online website or direct email.
> Someone can shed a light on this?


I already wrote "first come firste serve", didn't I ?. You will know how to order exaxtly at 3:00 pm on Monday, 17 October 2011. Not sure Jörg will have an english text. It's focussed on German customers of the Uhren-Magazin.


----------



## oca_9i

Nice Limited edition watch with agood price.

The orginal link here in german Stowa: Limitierte Vorserie » Das Uhren Portal: Watchtime.net


----------



## Tomaski33

stuffler said:


> I already wrote "first come firste serve", didn't I ?. You will know how to order exaxtly at 3:00 pm on Monday, 17 October 2011. Not sure Jörg will have an english text. It's focussed on German customers of the Uhren-Magazin.


Bro stuffler,mike
Thanks for the clarification. Ha ha guess I missed that part on the first come first served.
Hope that these 33 pcs are open to all than given priority to German customers of the Uhren-Magazin
:roll:


----------



## ivanlt

Does it have a hacking seconds function?

Why the A dial in actual Flieger watches does not have lume on the second markers?
I have also seen that the B dial does not have lume on the hour numbers (but the second markers are lumed)... :think:


----------



## StufflerMike

ivanlt said:


> Does it have a hacking seconds function?


My Flieger ETA 2801 Baumuster A does hack.



> Why the A dial in actual Flieger watches does not have lume on the second markers?
> I have also seen that the B dial does no have lume on the hour numbers (but the second markers are lumed)... :think:


These questions can only be answered by Stowa, email Jörg at [email protected]


----------



## Renisin

Dear Senna,

At least now we have options,auto,handwind,solid case or sapphire!!! I'm with you, it would be a shame to coverup that beautiful movement! If we don't get the limited edition, we still will be able to get a version of it in November. The Limited Edition won't be delivered until mid-January or later!

Good Luck on Monday,I hope some of us here in the States can get our hands on this Limited Edition watch!

Ren


----------



## ivanlt

Email sent. I am pretty sure that they will not offer me a full lumed dial...



stuffler said:


> My Flieger ETA 2801 Baumuster A does hack.
> 
> These questions can only be answered by Stowa, email Jörg at [email protected]


----------



## Renisin

Ivan,

You are right,they will not offer you a full lumed dial as they do not have it to offer!

Ren


----------



## mayastig

the only fully lumed dials i know of are the FO and FOLE.


----------



## mayastig

Renisin said:


> Dear Canard,
> 
> Stowa will be offering the 2801 in both A and B dials! Mondays limited edition will only be in the B-dial.
> 
> Ren


Ren

are you saying they will offer the exact same watch and in an A dial sometime in the future? same movement finishing, display caseback, etc


----------



## Lencoth

mayastig said:


> Ren
> 
> are you saying they will offer the exact same watch and in an A dial sometime in the future? same movement finishing, display caseback, etc


Don't know about the future A/B dials, but the ad in Uhren Magazin talks about a "limitierte Vorserie" (limited pre-series) with a "zusätchlichen Glasboden" (additional display back). So it's not clear to me anyway, that the serial watch will have a display back based upon that information.


----------



## ivanlt

I would gladly pay a bit more for this standard feature (just take a look at Laco and Steinhart). If it weren't for the lume I would probably have already bought a Flieger.

They could talk with their dial supplier...



Renisin said:


> Ivan,
> 
> You are right,they will not offer you a full lumed dial as they do not have it to offer!
> 
> Ren


----------



## Lencoth

ivanlt said:


> They could talk with their dial supplier...


I'm under the impression that these are well-considered design choices by Jörg, perhaps you need to speak him first ;-).


----------



## StufflerMike

ivanlt said:


> They could talk with their dial supplier...


You could talk with Stowa as well.


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

If they do release a regular production version of an A-dialed 2801 Flieger I am soooooo getting one!!!!!


exciting news, gentlemen exciting news.......


----------



## canard

This is becoming complicated for me. If there is going to be a standard-issue 2801, I think I will pass on this special offer and wait for it. I marginally prefer the A-dial. Also, I would actually rather have a standard issue watch than a limited edition. I like the idea that the things I own could be replaced, if necessary. A limited edition might retain more value, but if you are not planning on flipping it this doesn't matter.

However, I am also drawn to the display back. I'm sorry to keep asking questions that have already been more or less answered, but can anybody in the know confirm that the display back will be available in November?


----------



## flyingpicasso

Lencoth said:


> I'm under the impression that these are well-considered design choices by Jörg, perhaps you need to speak him first ;-).


If it was a well-considered decision to partially lume the dial, then it's a curious one. Lume does not affect the design of the watch and helps with legibility at night. I don't see a downside. If they offered a dial with fully lumed markings in addition to their current model I would hazard to guess that the fully lumed model would outsell the other by a significant margin.


----------



## ivanlt

flyingpicasso said:


> If it was a well-considered decision to partially lume the dial, then it's a curious one. Lume does not affect the design of the watch and helps with legibility at night. I don't see a downside. If they offered a dial with fully lumed markings in addition to their current model I would hazard to guess that the fully lumed model would outsell the other by a significant margin.


+1


----------



## Lencoth

flyingpicasso said:


> If it was a well-considered decision to partially lume the dial, then it's a curious one. Lume does not affect the design of the watch and helps with legibility at night. I don't see a downside. If they offered a dial with fully lumed markings in addition to their current model I would hazard to guess that the fully lumed model would outsell the other by a significant margin.


It could be that Stowa specified fully lumed dials, got partially lumed ones by accident and than said, all right, we'll take them anyway. That may the real reason ;-).

I thought there was more logic to it, but said that was my impression, as you'll remember .


----------



## Renisin

I will say this again for those who are paying attention!! In November Stowa will offer the A and B dial Fliegers with the 2801 handwind movement!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They will also offer them with a solid case back as well as their signature sapphire case back!!

Ren


----------



## Renisin

They (Stowa) are!!!


----------



## canard

Ren,

Thanks-that helps a lot. I will stop asking the same questions now.

You don't know how much I want a Flieger with the 2801 movement: before I let the pre-series slip by I wanted to be sure that the A-dial display back was in the pipeline.


----------



## brainless

Hi guys,

the dial's design isn't a modern one - it is *historically* correct. 
It appears, being partially lumed, as it was made in the forties of last century.

If you don't believe, please read the story of the development of our "WUS B-Uhr" here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f288/lac...ion-forum-project-wach-discussion-141072.html

Volker ;-)


----------



## StufflerMike

brainless said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> the dial's design isn't a modern one - it is *historically* correct.
> It appears, being partially lumed, as it was made in the forties of last century.
> 
> Volker ;-)


+1


----------



## roskopf

Renisin said:


> I will say this again for those who are paying attention!! In November Stowa will offer the A and B dial Fliegers with the 2801 handwind movement!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They will also offer them with a solid case back as well as their signature sapphire case back!!
> 
> Ren


So what's the interest of this series?

Just the number more?


----------



## brainless

Read the first post please.
You will see the differences, won't you?!


Volker ;-)


----------



## StufflerMike

roskopf said:


> So what's the interest of this series?
> 
> Just the number more?


?????


----------



## senna89wc12

The Stowa Flieger with ETA 2801 has been posted on Stowa online stop, but not yet available for purchase yet. Here is how the solid caseback will look like:









And this is the info of this watch posted at the online shop:

Flieger Baumuster B handwinding watch 2801. Exclusive STOWA pre-production for readers of the UHREN-MAGAZIN! On request of the UHREN-MAGAZIN STOWA has produced for their readers a serial of new hand winding Flieger watches which is limited to 33 pieces. Starting today, Monday October 17th, 3.00 pm. we will sell this watch in our online shop. (Of course also all foreign customers can place orders, too). Shipment will be done within one week, all watches are already produced and therefore ready for immediate shipment. This special edition is numbered (No. 1/33 to No. 33/33) and will be delivered with an additional solid case back. (Standardly we mount a sapphire crystal back as the watch movement ETA 2801 is nicely finished and has a golden STOWA engraving). An additional black leather strap in old style and a STOWA clasp knife complete this exclusive special edition. When this edition of the UHREN-MAGAZIN has been successfully sold out, this model will also be available in our online-shop (please note delivery time for serial watches is end of January at the moment). You can then choose of course between solid and a sapphire crystal back (price of the serial model with solid or sapphire crystal back is also € 690,--). Here once again the particularities of the UHREN -MAGAZIN special edition: 1. - each watch has his own serial number 2. - solid case back free of charge 3. - black Flieger leather strap old style free of charge 4. - STOWA clasp knife free of charge 5. - immediately available! In comparison to the serial watch you have a price advantage of € 120,-- (strap € 20,-, clasp knife € 10,- and additional case €90,-). Some important information regarding ordering procedure: - When ordering it is possible to reserve for a short time (10-15 minutes) a number in your cart. - If you do not confirm your order for this watch within this period the number will be given on to another customer. - As we do only have a small quantity of these watches it is possible that at a second trial to reserve the same number will then no more be possible. (In the past experience has shown that small quantities are quick sold out). We wish you good luck when ordering your desired number! Your STOWA Team Please don´t order more than one watch, we want to give all customers the same chance. We only accept single orders.


----------



## ivanlt

brainless said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> the dial's design isn't a modern one - it is *historically* correct.
> It appears, being partially lumed, as it was made in the forties of last century.
> 
> If you don't believe, please read the story of the development of our "WUS B-Uhr" here:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f288/lac...ion-forum-project-wach-discussion-141072.html
> 
> Volker ;-)


Then I am happy with the _non-historically correctness_ of the Flieger Original!!!










_(Source: this forum thread, picture by Peter Atwood)_

:-d:-d:-d

Seriously speaking, Stowa should offer full lumed dials (at least as an option).


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

Renisin said:


> I will say this again for those who are paying attention!! In November Stowa will offer the A and B dial Fliegers with the 2801 handwind movement!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They will also offer them with a solid case back as well as their signature sapphire case back!!
> 
> Ren


And that is what I will wait for & jump on like a pouncing tiger, lol...


----------



## flyingpicasso

Renisin said:


> Don't get nervous my fine feathered friends, this watch will be offered in November as standard issue minus the personalized serial number! It will have the same decorated movement.
> 
> Ren


Ren, I'm curious to know how this announcement is coming through you instead of from Stowa. Not doubting it as you seem to have some inside scoop; it just seems strange that a major product announcement like this is coming from a guy in Kentucky. Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Renisin

Tell some of what you know,but never tell all you know! Trust me the 2801 will be available for order in November in Stowa's Fliegers.

Ren


----------



## senna89wc12

flyingpicasso said:


> Ren, I'm curious to know how this announcement is coming through you instead of from Stowa. Not doubting it as you seem to have some inside scoop; it just seems strange that a major product announcement like this is coming from a guy in Kentucky. Inquiring minds want to know!


The following statement from Stowa (taken from the onlineshop as the entry for the 33 limited Fliegers is now listed there) explains the future availability of the handwinding Fliegers in the future:

*"When this edition of the UHREN-MAGAZIN has been successfully sold out, this model will also be available in our online-shop (please note delivery time for serial watches is end of January at the moment). You can then choose of course between solid and a sapphire crystal back (price of the serial model with solid or sapphire crystal back is also € 690,--)." *

So I think those 33 limited Fliegers will be delivered immediately, and the regular, serial watches will be available at the end of January.


----------



## cadomniel

Unfortunately just sold my Stowa Baumuster because wanted to try something else but will definately get anotehr Stowa as well as another Damasko again.
I think handwind movement with display back just makes this a far more interesting watch ..



Renisin said:


> Dear Cadomniel,
> 
> You are exactly right, these 2801 handwind Fliegers will sell like hot cakes! If you read on other forum sites and even on this site, it's was always the same, if only Stowa made a handwind Flieger, well now they do and people will be scambling to get one! It offers a beautifully decorated movement,sapphire display back and high quality finish we have come to expect from Stowa! Yea I'm getting one! Sounds like you are too!
> 
> Ren


----------



## mr_raider

What is the difference between the strap in old style and the strap with rivets?


----------



## StufflerMike

mr_raider said:


> What is the difference between the strap in old style and the strap with rivets?


Have you checked the online shop ? The answer is already there.

Old Style








Rivets (only)








No Rivets


----------



## TIMEangel

hello

One of 33 pieces will leave Germany for sunny island. My 5th Stowa. Wow|>


----------



## aldrin

Just ordered, got 29/33.. I'm 29 years old 

my 2nd Stowa..and the warranty card of my Marine Original card says "September"


----------



## paveiv

Argh! To hell with you who took "my" no.13! 24 is rather boring Btw, 2-3 minutes and all were sold out, incredible.


----------



## Flashharry

Bagged #4 , will look great with my FOLE. :-!


----------



## coelacanth

Wait, I don't see Add to Cart button anymore. Does this mean it's all gone already?? Wow.


#9 is coming to San Francisco. 

It was so worth waking up at 5:55am (PDT).


----------



## iamj

#21 -- Singapore!


----------



## clubbtraxx

@Paveiv: I'll gladly take your #24 if it isn't good enough for you...

I was there right on time but the shop became so slow here at work that it took ages for a number to land in the shopping cart.
I didn't care for a number, I think that # choosing system sucks. Just hit the buy button and that should be it.
This favors local users/fast internet connected users much more.

Oh well, these will be serial produced, so I will pick on up sooner than later anyway.


----------



## aldrin

iamj said:


> #21 -- Singapore!


2 are headed to Singapore, mine is #29


----------



## mr_raider

SOB! Sold in 10 minutes. Stupid job keeps me away from the computer. Oh well...


----------



## spronston

#20 will be making the trip down under!


----------



## darthng

aldrin said:


> 2 are headed to Singapore, mine is #29


Make it 3, mine is 32


----------



## exxondus

darthng said:


> Make it 3, mine is 32


make it 4, mine is 28, My wife's birthday yuppie!


----------



## aldrin

darthng said:


> Make it 3, mine is 32


sweet 

congrats to all who made it! 
i didn't expect buying a watch can be this exciting! i lost count of how many times i pressed "F5"...


----------



## paveiv

Do not get me wrong, I am damn happy to get one...just...you know, it could have been 13 I became too greedy when I saw no.2 and tried to get that one but as you say, the site was extremely slow at that time even for us that are close to Germany and with fast connection. And I do not think that the drop-down menu favours users with fast connection, it does not slow the process that much.

I hope you will get one when they are availible, the difference is marginal.



clubbtraxx said:


> @Paveiv: I'll gladly take your #24 if it isn't good enough for you...
> 
> I was there right on time but the shop became so slow here at work that it took ages for a number to land in the shopping cart.
> I didn't care for a number, I think that # choosing system sucks. Just hit the buy button and that should be it.
> This favors local users/fast internet connected users much more.
> 
> Oh well, these will be serial produced, so I will pick on up sooner than later anyway.


----------



## iamj

exxondus said:


> make it 4, mine is 28, My wife's birthday yuppie!


4 coming to Singapore?? WOW!!!


----------



## exxondus

aldrin said:


> sweet
> 
> congrats to all who made it!
> i didn't expect buying a watch can be this exciting! i lost count of how many times i pressed "F5"...


Me too. and the anticipation and anxiousness when the page took such a long time to load!


----------



## duckalas

1) iamj #21
2) aldrin #29
3) darthng #32
4) exxondus #28
5) duckalas #11

5 out of 33 (as of now) going to singapore! =)


----------



## tibertov

#7 going to Croatia


----------



## mayastig

dam that was fast, congrats to all and please post a lot of pictures!

I agree with mr_raider... dam job took me away from the website!


----------



## TIMEangel

hello
at least 6 pieces heading to Singapore. Mine is #31.


----------



## nitezmare

Congrats to everyone who managed to get it,

As I saw from the thread, there are quite a number of Singaporean who managed to get it. Need some help from you guys!

Recently I placed an order on antea ks with expected delivery end of Nov 2011. However, I cant manage to get hold of a fedex number since it required a credit card informations! Is there anyone who is willing to share the shipping together 

Do pm me if its possible !

regards
nitez


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Hello everybody,

the special offer is over and we are happy to sell 33 watches within a few minutes.

We have one problem now:

The shop accept about 4 - 5 double orders.

A circumstance which should not be possible.

We have done several tests with the shopsoftware and it works always fine.

Now we have this "small luxury problem":

The shop sold more watches than we have given the system.

The affected watches/numbers are:

No 7
No 10
No 15
No 27

We want to be open like always and announce this situation right now to tell all the people who are affected that we find a solution, somehow.

We are very sorry and we are in contact with the shopdeveloper to find the solution or/and the mistake.

Anyway, everybody who was able to order a watch will get one.

Maybe the people who ordered the affected watches have a idea, maybe we make 4-5 more watches with a special engraving and the same special price of course ?

We are thinking to find the solution and we are open for every idea from the affected people.

Best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## tibertov

Jörg #7 is my number :-(


----------



## fuzzyb

Those unpredictable glitches are unfortunate, but kudos to Jorg for dealing with it in an open manner.

I ordered #12. To be honest, I ordered it because it was part of the special inauguration of this series and the number is not all that important. If the duplicates simply had an engraving on the wheel stating something like "2801 original" or "2801 special" or something else along those lines, I'd be fine with trading my numbered version for one of the "oops" specials. Just knowing that it was part of the original series is enough for me. (Jorg - I can be reached via pm or email if one of those affected really wants a numbered model)


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Dear *tibertov* 







,

like i wrote, we will find a solution like always ;-)

We are under the process to check whats happen in the shop.

maybe we have had to many people who put the same watch in exactly the same time in the basket- we will see.

Best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## liyolai

mine is #10


----------



## Plälzer

I got #14! Is it the only one that doesn´t leave germany?


----------



## andman

No.13 doesn´t leave Germany too  Sorry paveiv... ;-)


----------



## paveiv

andman said:


> No.13 doesn´t leave Germany too  Sorry paveiv... ;-)


At least it stays home, congratulations!


----------



## al3xx

I didn't order one, but it's unfortunate to hear about this glitch that has occurred for a few people. I know that if I had ordered one that got ordered by the same people, I would totally take a watch that says something like No. 35/33 etc. I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of people would think that's weird, but that's just my two cents.


----------



## senna89wc12

Congrats for those who got one! Post lots of pictures when yours arrive! It's also good news that Stowa is finally offering their handwinding Fliegers on a regular basis. I already have a 2801 LE (have been wearing it 24/7) so there is no need to have another handwinding flieger and personally I think the B-dial is a bit too busy for my taste. Still, sold out in 10 minutes is astonishing.


----------



## mayastig

lovely pic of the 2801 LE. We you should post more in the gallery


----------



## senna89wc12

mayastig said:


> lovely pic of the 2801 LE. We you should post more in the gallery


Thanks very much.  I will post some of my pictures in the gallery. Once again, congrats to those who got the LE Fliegers! b-)


----------



## Bhanu Chopra

Congratulations to all the lucky owners! Waiting to see some cool pics


----------



## vincesf

I missed out as I am on the U.S. West Coast. If anyone changes their mind...
vincesf


----------



## mao-chi

Hi Jorg,

Congratulations for the SOLD OUT! 

May I have some suggestions for you trying to solve the double sold problem although I did not participate this special offer. 

FOR THESE FOUR ONLY. Extend the numbers to like: No. 34/33+4, No. 35/33+4........ And have some explanations, or instructions, with YOUR SIGNATURE in their (four only) Ownership Cards. May be these four pieces will become more special and rare! 

That's only my 2 c...

Best,

mao-chi


----------



## coelacanth

Barbara informed me payment is all good and package is getting ready for the shipment. I can hardly wait! Sigh, looks like my 2801 SE must be going...

I'm in the US West Coast as well. I set 3 alarms to wake up at 5:55am. My GF weren't particularly happy but I sure was!


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Hello everybody,

our shopdeveloper has found the mistake and they are working on this matter.

The problem was in short words: the huge quantitie of people who wants to order.

We tried several times exactly this matter, but yesterdays traffic was to big.

Good news: At the moment we are triying to contact the people who are involved in this mistake personaly by telephone and discuss some solutions we have created .-)

Best regards

Jörg Schauer

Here are the describtion from our shopdeveloper: (i do not translate because maybe it will confuse some customers, if somebody think he can translate in correct technical describiton it would be nice ;-)

Many thanks !

_Durch das gestrige hohe Anfragevolumen ist es zu einem Datenbank-Lock gekommen, wodurch das Setzen des Reservierungs-Flags und die Reservierungs-Abfrage nicht mehr wie vorgesehen funktioniert haben. 
Dadurch wurden Seriennummern weiterhin als verfügbar angezeigt, obwohl diese bereits reserviert waren. Dies ist ebenfalls der Grund für die identischen Datums-/Uhrzeitangaben in der Artikeladmin.
__Wir arbeiten hier bereits an einer Lösung für die Zukunft und werden zudem eine erweiterte Logfunktion für solche zeitkritischen Aktionen in Ihren Shop integrieren._


----------



## al3xx

senna89wc12 said:


> Congrats for those who got one! Post lots of pictures when yours arrive! It's also good news that Stowa is finally offering their handwinding Fliegers on a regular basis. I already have a 2801 LE (have been wearing it 24/7) so there is no need to have another handwinding flieger and personally I think the B-dial is a bit too busy for my taste. Still, sold out in 10 minutes is astonishing.
> 
> View attachment 537379


Beautiful Flieger! May I ask what strap you are using?


----------



## Pawel_Korab

It seems to be Di-Modell Tornado.


----------



## senna89wc12

al3xx & Pawel_Korab: Yes, it's the Di-modell Tornado.


----------



## nothenorm

aldrin said:


> Just ordered, got 29/33.. I'm 29 years old
> 
> my 2nd Stowa..and the warranty card of my Marine Original card says "September"


Congrats to all and hope Jorg has found the perfect solution to the additional orders.

Wow so many to Singapore. I could have pushed up the figures, but.....

I tried my luck and a couple of times I "add to cart" and enter, the number was taken and the page refreshes.... so disappointed that I did not manage to get one : (

If any of you are giving up, I am more than willing to take over ^^ hee hee. Enjoy

But at least I have the Ikarus to look forward to.

Cheers.


----------



## coelacanth

nothenorm said:


> At least there is 1 to Singapore.
> 
> I tried my luck and a couple of times I "add to cart" and enter, the number was taken and the page refreshes.... so disappointed that I did not manage to get one : (
> 
> But at least I have the Ikarus to look forward to.


That's what I thought as well. What was happening was that the number you clicked was in your cart, and the number disappeared from the drop down. Because it looked like the page you were just on, you'd pick another number, and that number disappears as well as the number you had before because you couldn't go back to the number you picked previously. I figured this out after two tries (02, 05), and went with #09. It was a bit tricky and the excitement wasn't helping.

But you've got a gorgeous Ikarus coming!


----------



## nothenorm

coelacanth said:


> That's what I thought as well. What was happening was that the number you clicked was in your cart, and the number disappeared from the drop down. Because it looked like the page you were just on, you'd pick another number, and that number disappears as well as the number you had before because you couldn't go back to the number you picked previously. I figured this out after two tries (02, 05), and went with #09. It was a bit tricky and the excitement wasn't helping.
> 
> But you've got a gorgeous Ikarus coming!


I have a wide variety of numbers to choose in the drop list, but I believe the real tricky problem was the speed to click "add to cart" to reserve one. Once it is reserved in your cart, it would be yours to take your time (Well, within 10 mins as mentioned in the shop) to process payment.

Please kindly correct me if I am wrong as it was my first experience with such a Stowa offer. : )

I hope to be better prepared for future offers like this.... hee hee!!! (Or perhaps get a super computer).

And thanks for the encouragement


----------



## alexmeyvaert

Watch nr 15 going to Belgium


----------



## brainless

Did you read this already:


> *Re: 33 Stowa Flieger ETA 2801 out of a pre-series will go on sale on 17 October 2011*
> 
> Hello everybody,
> 
> the special offer is over and we are happy to sell 33 watches within a few minutes.
> 
> We have one problem now:
> 
> The shop accept about 4 - 5 double orders.
> 
> A circumstance which should not be possible.
> 
> We have done several tests with the shopsoftware and it works always fine.
> 
> Now we have this "small luxury problem":
> 
> The shop sold more watches than we have given the system.
> 
> The affected watches/numbers are:
> 
> No 7
> No 10
> *No 15*
> No 27
> 
> We want to be open like always and announce this situation right now to tell all the people who are affected that we find a solution, somehow.
> 
> We are very sorry and we are in contact with the shopdeveloper to find the solution or/and the mistake.
> 
> Anyway, everybody who was able to order a watch will get one.
> 
> Maybe the people who ordered the affected watches have a idea, maybe we make 4-5 more watches with a special engraving and the same special price of course ?
> 
> We are thinking to find the solution and we are open for every idea from the affected people.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Jörg Schauer ​


Volker ;-)


----------



## alexmeyvaert

I was indeed one of the people affected by the double order, which is fault of no one except shopdeveloper.
Was contacted yesterday concerning this problem.
The other double order opted for personal engraving and I preferred the serail number.
Hope it works out for the 3 other double orders as well.


----------



## brainless

Congrats!
That's a good way to solve that issue,


Volker ;-)


----------



## Tomaski33

It's very sad that when you thought you had it .... and missed
I am one of the affected guys too... by the technical glitch in the onlineshop
Guess trying to get 1 of these 33 fliegers really depends on your good luck...I wish those managed to get the watches enjoy well when you guys receive them. 
Sometimes life is all about hits & misses. For me I missed the boat this time but I hope Stowa continue to produce excellent watches in the near future for the rest of us. And for now I am looking forward to the fliegers "A" & "B" that Stowa going to launch. 
Hope that these models are as good as their limited counterparts. 
Now I going to take a backseat and chill out. Good luck again to those bros who got the limited 33


----------



## spronston

Summary of owners as taken from previous posts in this thread (feel free to amend or update if I have missed something):

01
02
03 oliwoud - France
04 Flashharry - Surrey, UK
05
06
07 tibertov - Croatia
08
09 coelacanth - San Francisco, USA
10 liyolai - 
11 duckalas - Singapore
12 fuzzyb - Ambler, USA
13 andman - Germany 
14 Plälzer - Germany
15 alexmeyvaert - Belgium
16
17
18
19
20 spronston - Adelaide, Australia
21 iamj - Singapore
22
23
24 pavelv - Czech Republic
25
26
27
28 exxondus - Singapore
29 aldrin - Singapore
30
31 TIMEangel - Singapore
32 darthng - Singapore
33

( I have listed numbers with duplicated orders in red )


----------



## Flashharry

Just heard mine is being sent today !!:-!


----------



## paveiv

spronston said:


> Summary of owners as taken from previous posts in this thread (feel free to amend or update if I have missed something):


Well, mine, according to tracking information, goes to United Kingdom I hope it is just some mixup at Stowa and they sent me wrong tracking number.

Btw, as my friend suggested, this should be renamed to Stowa Limited Singapore Edition


----------



## MHe225

There are 37 very lucky people on this board. Congrats to you all. I was going to attempt to secure one, but with the time difference, no luck. I was at the office in a meeting. Somehow, I'm not good at landing limited editions anyway ..... I will keep my eye out for the plain-vanilla version.

Looking forward to all the pics .... surely some of you will receive the watch before the weekend.

RonB


----------



## coelacanth

spronston, Thanks for the list. Wow. Singapore is "winning" big time.  Only 2 to USA so far.

My #09 (to SF, CA, USA) got shipped today. The Fedex site shows delivery is tomorrow (!) but with customs clearance, I'm assuming it'll be here sometime next week. I can hardly wait!


----------



## iamj

Hahahah!!

I guess we were lucky that the time is good for us in Singapore. It was 9pm local time so most, if not all, of us who got it had finished work and already at home, standing by in front of the computer screen.



paveiv said:


> Well, mine, according to tracking information, goes to Weybridge, Surrey GB  I hope it is just some mixup at Stowa and they sent me wrong tracking number.
> 
> Btw, as my friend suggested, this should be renamed to Stowa Limited Singapore Edition


----------



## exxondus

iamj said:


> Hahahah!!
> 
> I guess we were lucky that the time is good for us in Singapore. It was 9pm local time so most, if not all, of us who got it had finished work and already at home, standing by in front of the computer screen.


haha, that is so true. at 8:55pm and consistently pressing F5 on the computer!!


----------



## aldrin

exxondus said:


> haha, that is so true. at 8:55pm and consistently pressing F5 on the computer!!


well me, i started raping the F5 key by 8:50 and watched as each refresh gets slower and slower and slower.. it reminded me of 56k dial-up connection speed of the past.


----------



## exxondus

aldrin said:


> well me, i started raping the F5 key by 8:50 and watched as each refresh gets slower and slower and slower.. it reminded me of 56k dial-up connection speed of the past.


Ya, and the slowdown became more and more obvious as it approached 9 

Interesting! let's do it again on Stowa's next LE release in the future


----------



## nothenorm

hahaha!!! That's very true.


----------



## oliwoud

Hi ,

Here is the Nr 3





Superb!


----------



## spronston

oliwoud said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Here is the Nr 3


Magnifique!

(and welcome to the forums)


----------



## paveiv

Congratulations Number 3! Mine is already in Great Britain too...oh, wait... 



oliwoud said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Here is the Nr 3


----------



## fuzzyb

coelacanth said:


> Only 2 to USA so far.
> 
> My #09 (to SF, CA, USA) got shipped today. The Fedex site shows delivery is tomorrow (!) but with customs clearance, I'm assuming it'll be here sometime next week. I can hardly wait!


I'm surprised only 2 so far are making it here to the US. I'm still waiting on the shipping notification, so I will sit back and enjoy the photos of the others as they come in. No. 3 is looking good!


----------



## Plälzer

Anything more to say.........................????


----------



## oliwoud

:-! ein anderer Glücklicher der den Tag angenehm finden wird...


Another happy owner .


----------



## exxondus

oh my, i cant wait to have this baby on my wrist!


----------



## Flashharry

My watch has been delivered, but I'm still stuck in the office. Will take some quick photos when I get home in a few hours time...


----------



## Flashharry

Mine arrived too, here are some quick photos


----------



## flyingpicasso

Flashharry said:


> Mine arrived too, here are some quick photos


What a beautiful movement! If I knew Stowa would be putting it into the Marine I would be tempted to cancel my order and wait! Nice finishing, high beat, hand winding, and center seconds...checks all the boxes for me.


----------



## exxondus

guys, just wondering, how many turns do you need in order to fully wind this?


----------



## senna89wc12

exxondus said:


> guys, just wondering, how many turns do you need in order to fully wind this?


Mine is a A-dial 2801 LE with the same 2801 movement (undecorated), it takes around 50-55 turns to fully wind the movement after it is ran down.


----------



## exxondus

senna89wc12 said:


> Mine is a A-dial 2801 LE with the same 2801 movement (undecorated), it takes around 50-55 turns to fully wind the movement after it is ran down.


Thanks for the info! Btw, hw big a diff is there btw the stowa decorated n undecorated 2801s?


----------



## mayastig

I would think the 2801 would not be decorated. The 2801 LE's have a solid caseback, and if the movement is not decorated, why look at it?


----------



## senna89wc12

exxondus said:


> Thanks for the info! Btw, hw big a diff is there btw the stowa decorated n undecorated 2801s?











This is the 2801 movement used in my 2801 LE. The 2801 is pretty much naked without the decoration and if it is shown in a display caseback it is surely not a pretty sight. It's a good thing that for the previous LE there is only a solid caseback. Your watch with the much decorated version is pretty to look at and a display back is acceptable, and even preferable IMO.


----------



## darthng

Anyone from Singapore already received their watch? I'm still awaiting Fedex to process my account application.


----------



## coelacanth

My #9 is scheduled for monday delivery. I hope there won't be a long hold up at customs like my previous german watch purchase... 

I usually don't look forward to Mondays, but when I do, I prefer getting some packages from Germany.


----------



## exxondus

senna89wc12 said:


> This is the 2801 movement used in my 2801 LE. The 2801 is pretty much naked without the decoration and if it is shown in a display caseback it is surely not a pretty sight. It's a good thing that for the previous LE there is only a solid caseback. Your watch with the much decorated version is pretty to look at and a display back is acceptable, and even preferable IMO.


Thanks for the info! It has been most helpful!


----------



## exxondus

#28 is targeted to reach sunny singapore on thur!! 

But i prob wont b home to receive it. Wonder if i can arranage some other timing with fedex


----------



## iamj

darthng said:


> Anyone from Singapore already received their watch? I'm still awaiting Fedex to process my account application.


I am also waiting for Fedex to process my application. Apparently the customer service officer went on till 24th Oct....

But comparing to my A Dial LE2801, which I waited for 5 months, the waiting time is considered short. haha


----------



## Flashharry

A few more photos, in the daylight


----------



## Flashharry

So what do we start calling this edition, 

a) the Stowa UMBLE........Uhren-Magazin B dial Limited Edition
b) the Stowa BUM...........B dial Uhren-Magazin
c) the Stowa B 33...........B diall 33 edition
d) the Stowa FUMBLE......Flieger Uhren-Magazin B dial Limited Edition

I quite like d 

What do you think? Any other suggestions?


----------



## darthng

iamj said:


> I am also waiting for Fedex to process my application. Apparently the customer service officer went on till 24th Oct....
> 
> But comparing to my A Dial LE2801, which I waited for 5 months, the waiting time is considered short. haha


Ok so i am not the only one...Please inform me when Fedex get back to you. thks.


----------



## skybeaver

Congrats. Watches are stunning guys!!! Does they hack?


----------



## Flashharry

yes, they do hack


----------



## StufflerMike

Yes, you should read the whole thread.;-)


----------



## brainless

Flashharry said:


> So what do we start calling this edition,
> 
> a) the Stowa UMBLE........Uhren-Magazin B dial Limited Edition
> b) the Stowa BUM...........B dial Uhren-Magazin
> c) the Stowa B 33...........B diall 33 edition
> d) the Stowa FUMBLE......Flieger Uhren-Magazin B dial Limited Edition
> 
> I quite like d
> 
> What do you think? Any other suggestions?


e) the STOWA SME 37/33.......*s*hop *m*emorial *e*dition :-d

Volker ;-)


----------



## fuzzyb

I was surprised to find a FedEx package waiting for me at home yesterday since I had not received shipping notification. I haven't had a chance to take photos, but #12 is beautiful.


----------



## aldrin

exxondus said:


> #28 is targeted to reach sunny singapore on thur!!
> 
> But i prob wont b home to receive it. Wonder if i can arranage some other timing with fedex


ETA of my #29 is also on thursday. I guess have to do the mad dash AGAIN (did the same for my Marine Original last month,also on a thursday) from work to the Fedex Changi office after work to self collect.


----------



## exxondus

aldrin said:


> ETA of my #29 is also on thursday. I guess have to do the mad dash AGAIN (did the same for my Marine Original last month,also on a thursday) from work to the Fedex Changi office after work to self collect.


When they state Thursday, doesnt it mean that they will deliver to your doorstep? If thats the case, I wil prob take a leave and wait at home instead haha..


----------



## aldrin

exxondus said:


> When they state Thursday, doesnt it mean that they will deliver to your doorstep? If thats the case, I wil prob take a leave and wait at home instead haha..


In my experience,they do and at one time, delivered 3 days before the estimated ship date b-)

I sent you a PM with tracking details of my recent Fedex shipping for you to compare.


----------



## paveiv

Not much of a photographer but number 24 has landed.










Now I will be always wondering why my "auto" does not wind itself  Fortunately the colour of the strap is slightly different (I do not like the black one).


----------



## coelacanth

My #09 just arrived this morning. It sure is a beauty, and I love the B-dial. Very practical (at least for me) and it really complements the A-dial 2801 "Made in German" SE.
I thought about selling the A-dial SE, but I'm glad I withdrawn. The A-dail will get the black straps from this kit, and I think that will go well with simple dial and black hands while the B-dial sports a little more "colorful" look.

iPhone shots won't do any justice, but here is a couple of Flieger pair shots.


----------



## mayastig

coelacanth said:


> My #09 just arrived this morning. It sure is a beauty, and I love the B-dial. Very practical (at least for me) and it really complements the A-dial 2801 "Made in German" SE.
> I thought about selling the A-dial SE, but I'm glad I withdrawn. The A-dail will get the black straps from this kit, and I think that will go well with simple dial and black hands while the B-dial sports a little more "colorful" look.
> 
> iPhone shots won't do any justice, but here is a couple of Flieger pair shots.


beautiful combo - do show us pics once you have the black strap on the A-dial - that would be a perfect partnership between the two watches


----------



## senna89wc12

coelacanth said:


> My #09 just arrived this morning. It sure is a beauty, and I love the B-dial. Very practical (at least for me) and it really complements the A-dial 2801 "Made in German" SE.
> I thought about selling the A-dial SE, but I'm glad I withdrawn. The A-dail will get the black straps from this kit, and I think that will go well with simple dial and black hands while the B-dial sports a little more "colorful" look.
> 
> iPhone shots won't do any justice, but here is a couple of Flieger pair shots.


Perfect pair! Wear them in good health!


----------



## coelacanth

As requested, though yet another quick iPhone shot, here is a pic of B-Dial 33 LE on brown strap with A-Dial MiG SE on black strap. I love them both.


----------



## exxondus

Mine just reached my hands in gloomy Singapore!

Wow, this is really really a beauty. those pics cant do this watch any justice imo!!


----------



## coelacanth

A couple more iPhone shots...









Matt black framed hands of A-dial goes well with black straps IMHO while tan color straps on the B complements the traditional glossy blue hands.









Three ways to tell time. As many noted in the past, "old style" black straps are very matt looking and pretty much dark gray (hard to capture in photo) instead of deep black like the ones on the Guinand on the right.









Lumi shot of the pair. Both are unique and lovely.


----------



## al3xx

Awesome shots of your handwind fliegers. I can't wait till I get mine! Although they will be automatics-one A-dial and one B-dial (for my dad).


----------



## leongkc

exxondus said:


> Mine just reached my hands in gloomy Singapore!
> 
> Wow, this is really really a beauty. those pics cant do this watch any justice imo!!


I'm someone in that same gloomy island that wished he saw the watches go on sale in time.


----------



## brainless

@ coelacanth:

What a wonderful "Flying Officer"? Did you already present that watch in WUS?

Please do,


Volker ;-)


----------



## coelacanth

brainless said:


> @ coelacanth:
> 
> What a wonderful "Flying Officer"? Did you already present that watch in WUS?
> 
> Please do,
> 
> Volker ;-)


Thanks Volker.  Here it is! https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/guinand-flying-officer-has-landed-pics-593000.html


----------



## JarrodS

leongkc said:


> I'm someone in that same gloomy island that wished he saw the watches go on sale in time.


+1. When are the non-LE versions going on sale? I thought last friday but so far, nothing :-(


----------



## Renisin

I said in an earlier post that they would go on sale in November! So my final answer is November!

Ren


----------



## aldrin

No.29


----------



## coelacanth

Just one more shot of #9 from this morning when I was heading out on my Bonnie.


----------



## exxondus

The sun is finaly out after an almost full day of raining over here. No. 28 reporting in with his german cousin  Pardon the lousy pics. Never was a good photographer....


----------



## duckalas

11/33 arrived today, 28/10/2011 at 12pm(singapore time!!)





















love it love it!!


----------



## StufflerMike

Congrats, a very fine timepiece. Wear it always in good health.


----------



## surfers

leongkc said:


> I'm someone in that same gloomy island that wished he saw the watches go on sale in time.


I also missed this too. :-(


----------



## darthng

Happy to see my no. *32* when i reached home today


----------



## JarrodS

Wow, you guys are just killing me with those movement shots.  

Beautiful watches, congrats!


----------



## darthng

Wearing it this morning...here's the wrist shot of no. *32*


----------



## duckalas

A or B?







Thank you Stowa!


----------



## Quartersawn

I've read through the thread and am a little confused. :think: 

There be a 2801 (non-LE) Flieger available starting in November? Can I get it with the sapphire display back?


----------



## JarrodS

Yes, Renisin seems to have scoop on this. According to him, you will have your choice of dial (A/B) and case back (solid/sapphire). The limited edition came with both case backs, and of course the LE numbering.

Very cool! The 2801 flieger with A dial and sapphire back will be one of my next watches.


----------



## StufflerMike

Saxon007 said:


> Can I get it with the sapphire display back?


Yes, that's how we should read it.


----------



## fuzzyb

The sapphire caseback is a great way to go. I know it isn't the traditional caseback for this type of watch, but I think it is worth the view.


----------



## Quartersawn

Thanks very much gentlemen. I will be in for one.


----------



## vincesf

How about a numbered LE with the A - Dial?


----------



## Will

Received no.21 last yesterday... Beautiful, speechless... 

Just wonder, why no 'FL23883' engraved on the side?


----------



## StufflerMike

Will said:


> Received no.21 last yesterday... Beautiful, speechless...
> 
> Just wonder, why no 'FL23883' engraved on the side?


The simple answer would be: It wasn't part of the deal.



> Flieger Baumuster B handwinding watch 2801. Exclusive STOWA pre-production for readers of the UHREN-MAGAZIN! On request of the UHREN-MAGAZIN STOWA has produced for their readers a serial of new hand winding Flieger watches which is limited to 33 pieces. Starting today, Monday October 17th, 3.00 pm. we will sell this watch in our online shop. (Of course also all foreign customers can place orders, too). Shipment will be done within one week, all watches are already produced and therefore ready for immediate shipment. This special edition is numbered (No. 1/33 to No. 33/33) and will be delivered with an additional solid case back. (Standardly we mount a sapphire crystal back as the watch movement ETA 2801 is nicely finished and has a golden STOWA engraving). An additional black leather strap in old style and a STOWA clasp knife complete this exclusive special edition. When this edition of the UHREN-MAGAZIN has been successfully sold out, this model will also be available in our online-shop (please note delivery time for serial watches is end of January at the moment). You can then choose of course between solid and a sapphire crystal back (price of the serial model with solid or sapphire crystal back is also € 690,--). Here once again the particularities of the UHREN -MAGAZIN special edition: 1. - each watch has his own serial number 2. - solid case back free of charge 3. - black Flieger leather strap old style free of charge 4. - STOWA clasp knife free of charge 5. - immediately available! In comparison to the serial watch you have a price advantage of € 120,-- (strap € 20,-, clasp knife € 10,- and additional case €90,-). Some important information regarding ordering procedure: - When ordering it is possible to reserve for a short time (10-15 minutes) a number in your cart. - If you do not confirm your order for this watch within this period the number will be given on to another customer. - As we do only have a small quantity of these watches it is possible that at a second trial to reserve the same number will then no more be possible. (In the past experience has shown that small quantities are quick sold out). We wish you good luck when ordering your desired number! Your STOWA Team Please don´t order more than one watch, we want to give all customers the same chance. We only accept single orders.


----------



## coelacanth

I'm aware that this isn't really period/context correct, but I thought I'd give Zulu a try, and I am actually liking the look of it. I think I'll run it this way for a while.

With Sand.









Gray Zulu.


----------



## spronston

coelacanth said:


> I'm aware that this isn't really period/context correct ...


Rules were made to be broken! Go with what looks and feels good to yourself -- after all, you will be the one wearing it. Personally, I quite like the look of the sand Zulu.


----------



## JarrodS

coelacanth said:


> I'm aware that this isn't really period/context correct, but I thought I'd give Zulu a try, and I am actually liking the look of it. I think I'll run it this way for a while.


My only problem with a zulu is that it obscures the view of that gorgeous movement!


----------



## canard

I also think that the Flieger looks great on the zulu and really like the colors you have chosen.

There is also a two-piece zulu available that would leave the display back exposed.


----------



## martin45

Dear all,
I have recently joined this site and have found it very enjoyable. So much so, that I have taken my first plunge into the world of Stowa watches with the order of a Flieger with manual wind movement. Delivery expected end of February.
I looked at various makes, but with the history that Stowa have regarding this style of watch, it was a quick decision. By the sounds of it, I won't be disappointed.

Regards to you all
Martin


----------



## JarrodS

martin45 said:


> I have taken my first plunge into the world of Stowa watches with the order of a Flieger with manual wind movement. Delivery expected end of February.


Hello Martin, welcome to the site.

Can I ask for the details of which watch you selected and also how you were able to order it? The manual wind movement is not on the website as far as I can tell. Is it the decorated one with display back?

Congratulations on your purchase. I expect that you will find it more than satisfactory once it arrives.


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

JarrodS said:


> Hello Martin, welcome to the site.
> 
> Can I ask for the details of which watch you selected and also how you were able to order it? Th*e manual wind movement is not on the website as far as I can tell. * Is it the decorated one with display back?
> 
> Congratulations on your purchase. I expect that you will find it more than satisfactory once it arrives.


this. I check every day, multiple times a day & I still have not seen it one Stowas web site.


----------



## martin45

Hi Jarrod

I decided to email Stowa with a request regarding anything upcoming and explained that I had read about the recent limited edition, and wondered if they had any information to give.

I had a very prompt reply from Luisa and was told that a hand wound edition will be on the site soon and if i wanted to tell her which dial option I wanted (I chose the non logo dial), strap colour and did I want a solid case back for an extra payment. I chose the sapphire caseback.
So, I ordered, just by answering her email with all my details.

However, now you've mentioned whether I requested a decorated movement, I'll check whether that was an option not offered, or whether its just the one!

I hope i've answered your question clearly. I shall come back with an answer to the movement question.
Regards
martin


----------



## JarrodS

Martin thank you very much for the information. I thought you had probably done it by email. This is very encouraging - several of us have been waiting some weeks for this option to become available.

So they said February delivery? Also encouraging....maybe I can talk the wife into getting this for me as an anniversary gift (early July). :think:


----------



## martin45

Regarding the movement.....Seems as if it's the same finish as the limited edition. We shall see. Priced at €690 by the way.


----------



## cadomniel

Always wanted a handwind in the Flieger in with Sapphire display back. Just sold my two Stowa Fliegers and I started to miss them immediately even though weren't getting enough wrist time. Will definately have to put an order in as soon as it comes available  for another Baumuster B with handwinder


----------



## joseff

Quite a few of us must have (pre)ordered the new Flieger HW since martin45. I was told mine would be ready by March instead of his February.


----------



## bruc

Is the 690 price with or without VAT?
Thx.

bruc


----------



## Quartersawn

bruc said:


> Is the 690 price with or without VAT?
> Thx.
> 
> bruc


690 is with VAT. The price without VAT is 580.


----------



## StufflerMike

bruc said:


> Is the 690 price with or without VAT?
> Thx.
> 
> bruc


Web sites are a good source: EUR 690,00 without V.A.T. EUR 579,83


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

joseff said:


> Quite a few of us must have (pre)ordered the new Flieger HW since martin45. I was told *mine would be ready by March *instead of his February.


That's perfect for me, right on time for my birthday, lol..


----------



## joseff

If you still want it in time for your birthday, well hurry up!


----------



## northman_83

When will the HW flieger be offerd? Is it the same size as the Automatic?


Been a while since I was last logged on, so just wondering..


----------



## StufflerMike

northman_83 said:


> When will the HW flieger be offerd?


Web site says Mid Feb 2012



> Is it the same size as the Automatic?


Yes.


----------



## cadomniel

I was told when I ordered my Handwind Flieger B by email last week that it would be ready in mid-March.


----------



## centralcoastbuc

I was told late March for a HW B dial. Therefore I figure That translates to somewhere in the May/June timeframe worst case.


----------



## Ivan36

stuffler said:


> Web site says Mid Feb 2012


Where on the website are you seeing the HW flieger?


----------



## Renisin

Thats a good question!

Ren


----------



## celtics1984

I ordered a flieger HW B dial yesterday and was told end of March delivery. I was hoping for sooner (close to holiday) but the wait will be more than well worth it.


----------



## Ian_O

I'm getting really confused by this. I've been checking the website regularly as, I suspect, have many others for the release of the B dial Flieger with the 2801. Unless I'm missing something obvious, it's still not there. Yet, if I understand this thread correctly, people are ordering this watch already? In fact, it would appear that enough people have ordered it for the estimated delivery date to start creeping back. So, does this mean that if we are interested in a new Stowa in future we should keep emailing until we're allowed to place an order, rather than using the website. Also, what was the point of the Newsletter? I thought signing up to receive the Newsletter was the best way to be informed of when new models become available to order?

Somebody please explain, because I get the feeling I'm missing something here.

Ian


----------



## centralcoastbuc

Ian_O said:


> I'm getting really confused by this. I've been checking the website regularly as, I suspect, have many others for the release of the B dial Flieger with the 2801. Unless I'm missing something obvious, it's still not there. Yet, if I understand this thread correctly, people are ordering this watch already? In fact, it would appear that enough people have ordered it for the estimated delivery date to start creeping back. So, does this mean that if we are interested in a new Stowa in future we should keep emailing until we're allowed to place an order, rather than using the website. Also, what was the point of the Newsletter? I thought signing up to receive the Newsletter was the best way to be informed of when new models become available to order?
> 
> Somebody please explain, because I get the feeling I'm missing something here.
> 
> Ian


Just send an email to "info @ stowa. de" and explain which model you want to order. A or B dial, shaphire or solid back and which strap. Provide your personal information and someone will send you a conformation.


----------



## Ian_O

centralcoastbuc said:


> Just send an email to "info @ stowa. de" and explain which model you want to order. A or B dial, shaphire or solid back and which strap. Provide your personal information and someone will send you a conformation.


Thanks for your reply, but you're missing my point. I'm well aware from reading the comments on this thread that other people have now ordered this model by emailing Stowa directly. My point was that if this method is now the standard way of ordering new watches (and indeed finding out when new models are available) then the Stowa Newsletter is pointless and the website should carry a notification saying something like "_New models may not appear on this website, please contact Stowa on a regular basis to find out which watches are available for purchase_".

I think Stowa are a great company, with beautiful products, and my dealings with Jorg and his staff have always been faultless. That's the reason I felt I was missing something obvious because it baffles me that a prospective purchaser would have to contact the company via email or phone to enquire if a new watch is available, ascertain the price (as that's important to some of us) and then order it.


----------



## StufflerMike

Ian_O said:


> Thanks for your reply, but you're missing my point. I'm well aware from reading the comments on this thread that other people have now ordered this model by emailing Stowa directly. My point was that if this method is now the standard way of ordering new watches (and indeed finding out when new models are available) then the Stowa Newsletter is pointless and the website should carry a notification saying something like "_New models may not appear on this website, please contact Stowa on a regular basis to find out which watches are available for purchase_".
> 
> I think Stowa are a great company, with beautiful products, and my dealings with Jorg and his staff have always been faultless. That's the reason I felt I was missing something obvious because it baffles me that a prospective purchaser would have to contact the company via email or phone to enquire if a new watch is available, ascertain the price (as that's important to some of us) and then order it.


Do not get me wrong but you are free to wait until the new model will appear in the online shop to run through the online order process. However there are always some member who can't wait, wanted to get the watch asap and (try to) order by email which is not the regular way. On the other hand: Why should Jörg and his team should reject those preorders ? Does not make sense from an economic angle.
As written on the web site the hw 2801 will appear in the online shop Mid Feb 2012 and will cost 690 Euro ("price of the serial model with solid or sapphire crystal back is also 690,--"). No need to call in to enquire if a new watch is available or to ascertain the price - it's all written on the web site. Completely up to you to wait ot to pre-order. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Ian_O

Thanks Mike. I wasn't suggesting for one minute Jörg and his team should reject the preorders. Again, that wasn't the point I was trying to make. However, your message has told me where I'm going wrong. I said I must be missing something and I obviously am as you say it IS on the website already. That makes a whole lot more sense now. Can you please point me in the direction of where it is, because despite looking again, I still can't see it! The only B model Fliegers I see are the "SOLD OUT" limited edition and the 2824 autos.

Perhaps I'm not the only one missing this? I think one or two other contributors to this thread had not seen it mentioned on the website either.

Thanks.

Ian


----------



## The Professor

Ian_O said:


> Thanks Mike. I wasn't suggesting for one minute Jörg and his team should reject the preorders. Again, that wasn't the point I was trying to make. However, your message has told me where I'm going wrong. I said I must be missing something and I obviously am as you say it IS on the website already. That makes a whole lot more sense now. Can you please point me in the direction of where it is, because despite looking again, I still can't see it! The only B model Fliegers I see are the "SOLD OUT" limited edition and the 2824 autos.
> 
> Perhaps I'm not the only one missing this? I think one or two other contributors to this thread had not seen it mentioned on the website either.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Ian


if you click on the LTD edition the sold out one, it's in there in the text, in the English version it mentions del jan 2012, in the German version it's a little more accurate.



English from Stowa website said:


> When this edition of the UHREN-MAGAZIN has been successfully sold out, this model will also be available in ouronline-shop (please note delivery time for serial watches is end of January at the moment).


----------



## beagler

When I first entered this territory (of some mechanical watches), It took me a while to realize that this world is quite different from outside.

1. The steps are SLOW, it takes at least months, if not years or never (in the case of F.O.), to complete the whole transaction.

2. What you see (on webs and forums) may not be what you (can) get.
e.g., limited editions flashed for moments and then were gone forever;
e.g., those who reside in certain areas, like Taiwan, are excluded to deal or order directly with Stowa, and thus the availability is further compromised.

3. What you get now may not be what you (can) get some time (as short as weeks or months) later. So I tend to grab my turn when I still can.

4. And now comes: What you don't see may not be what you cannot get.
I kind of think of this as a secret path or a surprise bonus after missing my shot with the limited editions.
Many will cry if Mr. Schauer were to say: "Alright, let's close and seal this path since some of you guys think it's not compatible with the website contents."

The bottom line is if the fruit is not sweet enough, we probably won't be here anymore, right?

beagler, from Taiwan


----------



## Ian_O

Ah, so that's where it is on the website! Many thanks to The Professor for that.

Yes, beagler, I totally agree!

Ian


----------



## canard

I just contacted Stowa to order the 2801 A-dial and received some additional news that may be of general interest.

These watches will appear on the Stowa web site in approximately two weeks, and the current delivery time is indeed the end of March.

There is one other option available. Apparently it is possible to order it with both the solid and display backs for an additional 90 EUR (if I have read the e-mail correctly). I can't think of any instance when I would want to switch the backs, but would like to know if anyone else has or is planning to order both.


----------



## Ivan36

2 weeks? Nice, I am seriously considering finally putting in an order.


----------



## Ian_O

Thank you canard for the useful information.

Ian


----------



## thomas69

canard said:


> I just contacted Stowa to order the 2801 A-dial and received some additional news that may be of general interest.
> 
> These watches will appear on the Stowa web site in approximately two weeks, and the current delivery time is indeed the end of March.
> 
> There is one other option available. Apparently it is possible to order it with both the solid and display backs for an additional 90 EUR (if I have read the e-mail correctly). I can't think of any instance when I would want to switch the backs, but would like to know if anyone else has or is planning to order both.


I think that the extra 90€ is for the solid back but the watch is not sent with both backs.However I might be wrong.

The current delivery time is quite reasonable as I ordered the same watch exactly one month before and got a delivery time in mid February.But I am not sure if there is a queue followed or all of the ordered watches are to be delivered at the end of March and further as when I got the confirmation e-mail in early November still the watches were supposed to appear in the website in two weeks time.


----------



## broker1998

Any one knows the dimensions of the watch? Are these the same as the other fliegers?


----------



## Renisin

Same


----------



## paveiv

Btw, Just timed number 24 and it does +3s/24h (I was wearing it 3/4 of the time). Just thought I would share


----------



## broker1998

Renisin said:


> Same


Thanks, 40mm ok?


----------



## ayn

Quick question, and sorry if this has been answered before, does this version of the eta 2801 hack?


----------



## aldrin

ayn said:


> Quick question, and sorry if this has been answered before, does this version of the eta 2801 hack?


it does


----------



## Torrefies

My first post here on the Schauer & Stowa forum, and ...
My first Stowa ordered today!! 

The Flieger no logo 2801 with sapphire caseback will be arriving in mid April. 
Many thanks to Ren and the rest for the inside scoop and the spectacular photos.


----------



## bruc

Will the A dial 2801 have the same decoration as was on the B dial or is that limited to the B dial?
Confused.


----------



## beagler

bruc said:


> Will the A dial 2801 have the same decoration as was on the B dial or is that limited to the B dial?
> Confused.


To my limited knowledge here, so far A dial 2801

1) has been launched as several limited editions only,
2) does not have a display back, at least for these recent editions.

Although it would be nice to see Stowa adds this movement to A dial flieger as a regular product.


----------



## Renisin

You have to contact Stowa via email to order the A or B dial with the 2801! They are both available with the display back!

Ren


----------



## achanonier

Hi,

I'm actually looking for a flieger no logo with the 2801 movement.
I've emailed stowa and it's effectively possible to order them with the display back, and I just still don't know whether it will be decorated as the b uhr sepcial etdition.

If anyone knows the answer!!


----------



## StufflerMike

achanonier said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm actually looking for a flieger no logo with the 2801 movement.
> I've emailed stowa and it's effectively possible to order them with the display back, and I just still don't know whether it will be decorated as the b uhr sepcial etdition.
> 
> If anyone knows the answer!!


Do I get it right ? You e-mailed Stowa but you did not ask about the decoration ? Or didn't they answer that question ?


----------



## achanonier

stuffler said:


> Do I get it right ? You e-mailed Stowa but you did not ask about the decoration ? Or didn't they answer that question ?


Yes a asked but maybe I was not clear, I've had the answer that I could engrave the bottom... But's that probably my fault!
The lady that answerd seemed very nice so I asked her again!


----------



## achanonier

Iv' had teh reply from Luisa, yes the movement 2801 is decorated.

So I ordered the following

*Stowa Flieger **Dial A no logo no date*
*Handwind movement 2801 (decorated)*
*Sapphire crystal back*
*Strap in old style brown

Just one question, the dial A I'm asking for it's the standard no logo dial right? (I assumed it's called dial A has the baumuster is dial B..., I hope I got it right)

*


----------



## Quartersawn

achanonier said:


> *Just one question, the dial A I'm asking for it's the standard no logo dial right?
> *


This is the dial you ordered!


----------



## achanonier

Perfect ! Just now have to wait till april!


----------



## tct2062

Hi, I also don't understand what an option for massive bottom means. Does it mean that I will get an extra bottom case made of stainless steel and can be engraved or is it a sapphire crystal bottom case with larger visible space? I have asked Stowa again via email, but got no reply till now. Does anybody here know about this?


----------



## StufflerMike

tct2062 said:


> Hi, I also don't understand what an option for massive bottom means. Does it mean that I will get an extra bottom case made of stainless steel and can be engraved or is it a sapphire crystal bottom case with larger visible space? I have asked Stowa again via email, but got no reply till now. Does anybody here know about this?


I would like to encourage our members to make use of the search function. Using the search function would have led to o couple of threads, like this one: https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/what-massive-caseback-88766.html

For your convenience: It is a solid stainless steel back.


----------



## tct2062

stuffler said:


> I would like to encourage our members to make use of the search function. Using the search function would have led to o couple of threads, like this one: https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/what-massive-caseback-88766.html
> 
> For your convenience: It is a solid stainless steel back.


thanks, Mike


----------



## Statius

This is one of my favourite photographs of a Stowa. It's just the business, isn't it? Great!



coelacanth said:


> Just one more shot of #9 from this morning when I was heading out on my Bonnie.


----------



## Ning

coelacanth said:


> Just one more shot of #9 from this morning when I was heading out on my Bonnie.


This is very nice photo ! Congrats for the shot and the watch !!! |>


----------



## oliwoud

nice pics :-!:-! .

The happy owner of nr3 .


----------



## coelacanth

Thanks guys for nice comments on the photo. I love Bonnie & Flieger combo.

Here is another phone shot of the B-dial with its German buddy.


----------

